# Sunday at the OINK



## wittdog (Oct 1, 2007)

34 Teams for the Backyard Event on Sunday 15 were leftovers from Sat
GC Good Smoke BBQ
R Second Hand Smokers
3 Litte Donnies Smokehouse
4 Shenandoah Q  Crew
5 Applegrass Grilling

Sausage
Shenandoa Q Crew 3rd Place

Ribs
Swine Syndicate 4th Place

The Sunday comp is more Backyard Cooking and Creativity than the KCBS one…Its a lot of fun and a pretty quick pace.There was a 12 year old boy that took 2nd in ribs on Sunday…..I’m real happy for him..the only thing his dad did to help was dump the charcoal and cut the ribs….


----------



## Unity (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go, Shenandoah Q and Swine Syndicate!   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome guys!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations to those who got calls !


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 1, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> 34 Teams for the Backyard Event on Sunday 15 were leftovers from Sat
> GC Good Smoke BBQ
> R Second Hand Smokers
> 3 Litte Donnies Smokehouse
> ...




Bring him down with you and we'll pay his way for the JD...his dad too.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 1, 2007)

The Sunday comp is more Backyard Cooking and Creativity than the KCBS one…Its a lot of fun and a pretty quick pace.There was a 12 year old boy that took 2nd in ribs on Sunday…..I’m real happy for him..the only thing his dad did to help was dump the charcoal and cut the ribs….[/quote] wittdog



Here is a pic of Christopher, His dad is Mark who is a friend of mine. Great kid.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go guys.  Sorry we missed that.


----------

